# Cockapoo seasons - your experiences



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is still in season. She seemed to bleed for about three weeks and she physically is still looking like she is in season. I have been trying to find out how I will know when she is no longer in heat and it seems a bit of a grey area.

Another Cockapoo bitch I know had a similar season to Daisy but she also suffered with a phantom and sadly an infection (hopefully we wont get that!). It has made me wonder what other owners experiences are of seasons and in particular first seasons. I am trying to work out if it is breed specific or first season related or just random!

I realise that with most people spaying early these days it might be hard for me to find out! 

Thank you.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Sarah,
I don't have any experience with cockapoo season I am afraid but lots with greyhounds and other dogs, I can't imagine CP's to be that different.
With greyhounds we found that from the first signs of season it was usually between 19/23 days and it was safe to be put back with their boys. The boys would show an interest but the girls were usually past the point of feeling sexy  and so would see them off with a good telling off.
So how many weeks exactly is she from the start of her season? I know you say she has bled for 3 weeks but is that 3 weeks up to now? The signs of season should be lessening now, swelling going down etc. If you give her rump a good rub and scratch, just at the bottom of her back and above her tail, does she stand and move her tail to one side? If so its a sign she is still heavily into her season.
So perhaps just having a longer one but keep an eye on her eating and drinking and make sure any discharge from her lady bits doesn't change to a greeny colour and get smelly or that she starts to lose urine, as these are all signs of an infection.
It does sound like a long season to me but like humans they are all different so providing you find no other problems I should think another week and she SHOULD be over it. If not just pop her to vets to check all is well.
IM GLAD I HAVE A BOY!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Karen. She has been spotting for 21 days but I hadn't noticed any particculr change in the colour. Apparently it changes colour after 7-10 days. I realised Friday that I hadn't seen anything for a couple of days so I am keeping my fingers crossed she is nearly finished.

The whole thing has been really easy to deal with apart from the not going out for big off lead walks, we both miss them!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

With Betty she was 9 months old. Her bleeding was fairly light and lasted about 10 days or so. Her bits stayed swollen for about 3 weeks and then went down. Behaviour wise, there wasn't much to report. She slept a bit more and washed a lot. She was sick a couple of times which i think was from washing so much. She was all back to normal after 3 weeks and was spayed 3 months later. Was lucky as her season was very straightforward. I suppose the colour of the blood did change as in the first few days it was much darker and thicker when you found any spots but after a week or so it got lighter and more watery looking.

Hopefully she will stop bleeding soon and all will return to normal.


----------

